# Quick And Easy



## Drew (Apr 12, 2006)

Just wanted to post a thank you to the guys at clean and shiny. I went online on friday and placed an order for some p21-s. I couldnt belive it when it arrived in the post first thing monday morning! 

I aint had a chance to try it out yet but I am looking forward to doing so.


Thanks again clean and shiny.:thumb: 

Drew


----------

